# Debadging "FRONTIER" after 10 months. Risk of paint color difference?



## 05Frontier (Jan 31, 2005)

I have had my 05 nismo stormy grey for 10 months now. I want to take the FRONTIER off the tailgate. Is there any chance that the paint could have faided to make it not a smart idea.


----------



## pyronn (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a storm grey, and although only 3 months old, I fired my dealer and took a heat to gun to remove their advertising from the rear. It was right above the "Frontier" and the "N" came off too, the rest was removed. No issues with paint variations.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

05Frontier said:


> I have had my 05 nismo stormy grey for 10 months now. I want to take the FRONTIER off the tailgate. Is there any chance that the paint could have faided to make it not a smart idea.


I doubt, I would do it. But; if you do it, and it does show some fading. You can get some double sided tape, and re-apply it. :cheers:


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Excellent question.

What do you guys think for my truck. Black and a year and a couple of months old. I read the answer but was not sure for the black paint, seems like difference would show up more on DARK paints. I wished I had a silver truck now because I would do it in a heart beat.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

a lot depends on where you park it, sun, etc... and if you keep it waxed... just take one letter off and see how it looks, you can always put it back on. The dealer has the glue you need.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

avenger said:


> a lot depends on where you park it, sun, etc... and if you keep it waxed... just take one letter off and see how it looks, you can always put it back on. The dealer has the glue you need.


Unfortunatly I do have to park in the sun a lot. I might give it a try. Not for sure yet.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

05Frontier said:


> I have had my 05 nismo stormy grey for 10 months now. I want to take the FRONTIER off the tailgate. Is there any chance that the paint could have faided to make it not a smart idea.


I've never tried, but can you get the factory rail and tailgate caps/protectors off (and back on) easily? If so, you may get an idea of how much the paint has faded. I would think that would be the worst area for fade also.


----------



## 05Frontier (Jan 31, 2005)

I just took off the R and it is the same color underneath, I used fishing line and then Goo Gone. It was a pain in the ass though, i used my fingers to scratch away the tape. Is there anything else i could use instead of my finger nails that wont damage the paint?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

safety razor(plastic) and heat... if you have mild discoloration form fading in the sun, a good cleaning wax/ hand buffing creme should even everything out just fine :thumbup:


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

05Frontier said:


> I just took off the R and it is the same color underneath, I used fishing line and then Goo Gone. It was a pain in the ass though, i used my fingers to scratch away the tape. Is there anything else i could use instead of my finger nails that wont damage the paint?


If you can't get hold of a heat gun as _pyronn _ suggested, you could try a hair dryer.

Please take some pics and post the outcome if you can.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

10 month fade should be non existant, and a hait dryer is plenty hot to do the job. Just be patient. the heat takes a while to soak through.


----------



## 05Frontier (Jan 31, 2005)

Alright i got all the letters off and it was a pain. There is a mild discoloration you can see in the right angle/light. I used a credit card and it scratched the clear coat up but with wax you can tell but hardly. I am going to put my own custom label over so with buffing and the letters you shouldnt be able to tell. I found a site that had the letters but they were small. Does anyone know of a site to get letter emblems and maybe other emblems from, I will post pics in a sec.


----------



## 05Frontier (Jan 31, 2005)

Ok, update on the subject. I went to auto zone and the guy told me the discoloration is because the paint is raised under the letters a little so it is reflecting light. And the light scratches i am going to take care of with a scratch and swirl remover. I like the look much better without the huge letters. Thanks for your help fellas.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Looking for opinions*

I wanted to get some opinions for my truck. I can not decide if I really want to do this or not. I like the way it looks both ways and just wanted to see what others thought of its looks. 









VS.









Thanks


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> I wanted to get some opinions for my truck. I can not decide if I really want to do this or not. I like the way it looks both ways and just wanted to see what others thought of its looks.
> 
> Thanks


I think it looks better without the lettering, but at the same time it seems like it's missing something. Maybe you could re-do the lettering in a different font or style, maybe get some airbrushed on??

What if you took off the Nissan logo too??


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

lloks good. ive been debating about getting those same taillights, but havent seen one on truck, especially black. i might have to really consider getting some now.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

jingjing said:


> lloks good. ive been debating about getting those same taillights, but havent seen one on truck, especially black. i might have to really consider getting some now.


I love the tailights. I wasn't sure if I was going to replace the stock ones because the ones I have seen in the past for the Frontiers haven't been the style I like. Jerryp58 has some and I saw them on his truck and was suprised to see that they have some decent looking aftermarket tailights out there. I got mine off of ebay from a seller called "spyderbone". If you do decide to get them, make sure you check ebay because when i got mine, they were the cheapest. :thumbup:


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

jingjing said:


> lloks good. ive been debating about getting those same taillights, but havent seen one on truck, especially black. i might have to really consider getting some now.


With the black background, I think they look better on a dark truck, but here they are on mine if you're interested... tail lights

I've thought about removing the badging (I removed all badging from my last vehicle and I liked it like that), but I'm not going to do any body work and from what I've read, the nose _Nissan _ badge has pins through the sheet metal and the rear _Nissan _ badge is on the flat part of the tailgate handle. The odd thing about these tailgates are the horizontal indents. I think the tailgate would look better if it was smooth (but, of course, beauty is in the eye of the beholder).


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

this is what it looks debadged on a Pathfinder.
sorry, I know this is mainly Frontier, but I wanted to show that it does look nice.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I removed the lettering on my '05 LE KC and really like the clean look. however, yours has the raised area for the lettering and to me it looks better with the lettering.

Without the lettering the raised area looks like it doesn't know what it is supposed to do. Kind of like I am up here,
what do I do now?

Having said that if I were in your place I would do what I like not what some stranger like me says he would do.

OkieScot


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

i left the f-r-o-n-t-i-e-r on for abit, but decided to take it off. been happy with it since. ive debaged just about all my cars i have/had hehehe. i've seen the taillights on ebay, but not sure if i wanted to spend the 120-130 for them. they would have looked really good with the black housed headlights i have, but removed them cause the light output wasnt that great,probably needed more adjusting, and then the passenger side started to condensate.


----------

